# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Knieletsel

## LorinPeeters

In oktober 2013 botste ik tijdens het voetballen tegen de keeper. Mijn knie stond direct gezwollen en na een foto genomen te hebben luidde de diagnose: zware kneuzing. (Je moet weten dat ik aan die knie eerder problemen had: in maart 2011 had ik een luxatie van mijn patella waarbij mijn MPFL gescheurd as en bovendien had ik ook een beetje kraakbeenletsel. Het eerste jaar deed ik zonder operatie, maar ben dan tijdens het voetballen een paar keer door mijn knie gezakt. Een jaar later heb ik mijn knie dan laten opereren, met positief effect tot oktober). Na de diagnose gehoord te hebben in het ziekenhuis, probeerde ik de zwelling weg te werken met ijs en ging ik ook naar de kinesist. Ik merkte echter dat de zwelling niet weg was en belde terug naar de dokter. Hij zei dat ik een pijnstillerskuur moest volgen ( 10 dagen lang 3 maal per dag ibuprofen) en dat daarna de zwelling weg zou gaan. De zwelling ging inderdaad weg en ik probeerde te lopen op de voetbal. Het lopen ging echter stroef met pijn aan de buitenkant van mijn knie tijdens het lopen en een lichte zwelling als gevolg. De dokter zei dat dit normaal was. Na 2 weken probeerde ik nog eens te lopen (rond 20 december) en ik voelde juist hetzelfde. Ik ging ook nog steeds naar de kineist. Na nieuwjaar maakte ik dan een nieuwe afspraak en de dokter spoot een soort kraakbeengel in die begon te werken na 3 weken. Na 6 weken zou ik mogen beginnen lopen en na 8 weken volledig herstel. We zijn nu 3 weken ver en ik ven benieuwd wat het resultaat gaat zijn. Ik ben echter niet zeker of het iets gaat opleveren. Ik vraag me echt af of iemand van jullie misschien weet wat het probleem met mijn knie is. Wanneer ik zan de buitenkant van mijn knie voel, voel ik een bot en wanneer ik erover wrijf een ietwat krakend gevoel. Ik voel dit helemaal niet aan mijn rechterknie. Wat kan dit toch zijn?

----------

